# .VRO file copy problem



## jscholten (Oct 24, 2006)

I recorded a TV interview on my PVR (HDD / DVD recorder) and burned it onto a DVD.  My iMAC (Intel, OSX 10.4) reads the DVD disk, shows both .IFO and .VRO files there, but when I want to copy the .VRO onto my desktop, I get the dreaded "unexpected error.  error code -50".
Is this due to a form of encryption, or was the session on the DVD recorder not closed off properly?
I need to convert this into an avi or mpeg, but can't get the original file off the DVD.
Any ideas?


----------



## MacPeople (Oct 27, 2006)

And I thought I was the only one!

I don't yet know the answer to this one but can confirm that I have the same problem with different DVD Recorder (Panasonic DMREZ25) using a DVD-RAM and then trying to copy the .VRO files onto our iMac G5 using the built-in drive.

I also tried logging in as 'root' in case the problem was that I needed full Administrator privileges.  I even went into Terminal and used the command: 

sudo cp VR_MOVIE.VRO ~

which as a 'superuser' (sudo command) should have worked. Instead I got the Unix error:

cp: VR_MOVIE.VRO: Invalid argument

(If I try to copy one of the other files on the DVD-RAM using the cp command it worked fine.)

I find it hard to believe that either of our files was encrypted because they were recorded directly from TV!

So has anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## jscholten (Oct 30, 2006)

I have figured out what my specific problem was - the disk I was reading from was not finalized.  When recording on a PVR, you *have* to finalize the session in order to make it readable by any other DVD player.
This sorted out the problem 100%.


----------

